# Info on asian gear head lathe



## JustinCase79 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi all

I was hoping someone could help with some info, like a user manual or a parts diagram, on a lathe I have just bought. The lathe seems to be from around 1978, I think it is from taiwan and the model is TY-125. The only info I have been able to find using Google is an info sheet pdf from sterling machinery.

Here are some photos of the lathe:









Will be interesting to hear if anyone has seen one of these before. This is my first post on this forum, so go easy on me.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 11, 2020)

Looks to be the same general architecture as G4003 or G4003G on a heavier set of stands and maybe a shorter "turn between centers" dimension.
It seems to be missing the chip pan and the back shield.
Does not have the D1-x chuck system.


----------



## JustinCase79 (Sep 11, 2020)

I agree, the feed gearbox and apron seems to pretty much identical to the G4003, and as far as I understand a lot of other taiwanese lathes. But the headstock is quite different, and I was hoping to find some schematics/parts drawing for it.


----------



## JustinCase79 (Sep 11, 2020)

The spindle nose is also quite an odd duck, with a fairly long taper surrounded by 4 bolts. I have never seen this arrangement before... Anyone else seen this before?


----------

